# Speedometer problems, too much play in cable?



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

My speedometer don't work, sometimes it goes up a little or so 1/4-1/2 the real speed not to often.



I pulled the cable out of the trans and the center piece has about 1/2" play moving in and out is that normal?

I did spin the cable by hand and video recorded the gauge and it did move up so I am hoping the gauge is OK. got it to get up to 20mph for a split second.

I pulled the driven gear and it seemed a little flat.
I bought a new one and the feel seems a little better but don't think it is enough that the gears are not meshing.

I have not pulled the tail housing to see the drive gear but from what I can see it looks good from a distance 

Sound like a cable problem? Gauge or drive gear?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I've had that problem you're talking about. The cable was actually spinning in the plastic drive gear. I did a quick fix by putting some foil or something around the end of the cable tip to tighten up the connection. I later got a new gear that fit much tighter. It took me a while to figure this one out!


----------



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone know what was the factory length of the cable was?

I pulled the cable out of the housing and it measures end to end 57 1/4" to 57 1/2" 

The end towards the transmission end looks like it could of been broken off.

I know I could take off the end at the transmission but not really in the mood to jack up the car and get dirty. Sorry 

Just had a pet pass away this morning and really not in the mood to work on the car but trying to keep my mind busy too so I don't go crazy.

I just thought if someone knew the length and if it was broken I could get it on order.

Thanks for for help and understanding.


----------

